# Spare tires



## nomowork (May 25, 2011)

My latest boat trailer has a long leading section so I want to take advantage of it to mount two spare tires as I plan to trailer this aluminum boat to the Sierras on long road trips. Anyone have any ideas/photos of double spare tire carriers, homemade or otherwise? Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 26, 2011)

You can mount 2 single tire carriers back to back.


----------



## nomowork (May 26, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You can mount 2 single tire carriers back to back.



Thanks. I did toy with that idea too. During this stage of resurrection of the boat and trailer, I'm also looking for CHEAP ideas. :shock:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a Harbor Freight near by? They have the spare tire carriers for $12.99 each.


----------



## nomowork (May 26, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Do you have a Harbor Freight near by? They have the spare tire carriers for $12.99 each.



I also have 20% discount coupons too! My GF and I go together and we each use one coupon apiece. 

That is my last resort, sort of. I have one of their tire carriers on my other boat trailer. I'm trying to do something different that is also cheaper at the same time, although twenty something dollars is really and easy way out.


----------



## nomowork (May 29, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You can mount 2 single tire carriers back to back.



Harbor Freight had the tire carriers on sale and we even had two 20% discount coupons so I bought two and mounted them today, back to back. They will actually add some weight to the tongue to compensate for the rear.


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2011)

If possible, post a pic of how you did it. Might come in handy for other members in the future.


----------



## nomowork (May 30, 2011)

Took the easy way out and mounted two tire carriers from Harbor Freight. Hard to beat the prices.
Still need to mount new lights and other things.


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, and that's exactly how I pictured it being done. 8)


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I put one on the trailer and throw the other in the back of my truck.


----------



## slabdaddy (Jun 19, 2011)

x 2!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone use locks on their spares? I just bought a brand new spare and hate to think someone will walk off with it.
I put mine in the boat for now, since I needed some weight in the front.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 22, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Anyone use locks on their spares? I just bought a brand new spare and hate to think someone will walk off with it.
> I put mine in the boat for now, since I needed some weight in the front.



I buy braided cable with clear insulation and make small loops on the ends then thread them around the frame and through the holes of the wheels and secure with a padlock. It won't stop a determined thief but will deter the common pesky scum bags of the world.


----------

